# It’s starting to be a collection



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Another #1, a 1V (Varmint barrel) This time in 6mm Rem.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't see a problem. I saw a 30-06 100year aniversy one at cabelas,only $1500.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great addition to the family.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Very versatile caliber and very fast in all recipes. Should be pleasant experimenting with it.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

With a safe that size--- Deb's gonna have to give ya a raise to fill'er up.lol.

awprint:


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

nice ! collect em while you can!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you gentlemen. I almost didn't just due to the fact that it is becoming one of the rarer calibers to find brass for. It came with 50 1x fired and 100 hand loaded by the original owner plus i stopped at Cabelas on the way home and bought a 50rnd bag for 24 bucks. Now for a scope ?

I guess I'll limit my self this morning to this one post as i am having an issue running the keyboard this AM. I have some surgery later today and they gave me stupid pills to get me "acclimated"....what the heck does that mean. They said I should start with 1/4 of a pill....Apparently they think I'm fairly close to stupid enough already......


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

catcapper said:


> With a safe that size--- Deb's gonna have to give ya a raise to fill'er up.lol.
> 
> awprint:


I'm doing pretty good My friend, It's an 80 gun safe which we all know wil never hold 80 unless they are derringers. but would you mind if I used your statement as a positive comment on my need for said raise ?

Thanks in advance Cat.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Hope every thing goes good with your Surgery Buddy---------Take Care God Bless*

*svb---------------------p.s. Nice #1*


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

youngdon said:


> Now for a scope ?


 :smiley-confused005:


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Hope everything on the chop'in turns out well for ya Don. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for the well wishes guys. Everything seems to have gone well. Apparently the pain meds amplify my tendency to be a smart azz. Not a good thing when coupled with my apparent inability to whisper.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Tater Chip said:


> :smiley-confused005:


Yes. I'll be on that next.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I got a call from the wife yesterday to tell me that she was at work and her car locked the keys inside and she needed me to come open it with the spare so she could get her briefcase and computer. Her car is supposed to be smart and sense the keys are still in it. So much for that. So on the way home I stopped at Cabelas just to look around. I looked a bit to long I guess. I walked into the gun library and spied guy selling a #1 with the Mannlicher stock a 22" barrel. I let them complete their business and as the guy left I asked him how much they gave him. $400 !!!! Wow. I told the guy behind the desk if you don't even wipe it down what can you sell it for. He said 599.99 right now. Ten minutes from now $950.00. I looked it over and it is clean. Not the most figured stock I've seen on a red pad but not plain either. 
How'd I do ?






View attachment 34233
View attachment 34233
View attachment 34233


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks like you got a deal there.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice, what caliber.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice weapon--- hope Deb's car locks up more often lol.

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

hassell said:


> Nice, what caliber.


It's a 30-06...Geez, you'd think I was new at this



catcapper said:


> Nice weapon--- hope Deb's car locks up more often lol.
> 
> awprint:


LOL I hope it doesn't.... She had to go to Vegas for a few days for work and I don't want to have to make that trip again. I told her to check the owners manual, they can probably unlock it from space for her.....Do you think she'll read it ?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

A good investment. Instant equity. One of my all-time favorite calibers. Ya done good.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm totally with you on liking the 06. Many calibers will do specific things better but the 06 can do them all well.


----------



## porcupine (Mar 10, 2019)

Awesome score. Hard to beat a #1.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I saw a guy who bought out one of the distributors stock( Davidson's) and advertised a great sale price in the 50th anniversary model in .308Win. I couldn't resist.





















I'm done.

For now.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Buying all these new scopes is gonna put me in the poor house.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

What size are you putting on them


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I've killed a lot of Elk with a .308--- good round.

That two piece matched stock and forward grip look great.

awprint:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Don't think its "starting" to be a collection.

Love the fancy furniture.

Only shot one of the Ruger #1 firearms - a .223. Quality throughout, but like you mentioned, they demand good glass, too. What scope is that? Did it come as shown?

Lots of good bullet choices in that .30 caliber. Probably more than any other big-game bullet.

You're going to be a busy boy when you get those play pretties at the range. Do you frequent Ben Avery Shooting Range? If you go, take a friend to watch over things while you are checking targets. Those collectibles could get legs.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

That's real nice.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's a Burris 3-9x40. I added it. I think I notated the Burris packages I purchased some time back. I bought two of them. It was a two scope package consisting of a fullfield E-1 in 4.5-14x40 and a fullfield II 3-9x 40. 
The rings come with the rifles. I'm glad to see Ruger has gone back to the red pad. 
I do not go to Ben Avery Glen. I haven't been there in years. There is a range closer south of Buckeye called the Joe Foss shooting complex. It's only open on weekends though. I have a spot in the desert up against a rather large cinder mountain that I frequent. I built my own target stand and shooting bench and have marked off distances. I've been loading the Speer 165gr spritzer boattail in my 06's (4) so I'll try them first. I've got a bunch of Rem 180gr sp's and another bunch of 180gr silver tips to try next. 
I guess it's obvious that I have a thing for #1's. In my younger years a friend of mine had one in 243 that I thought was the prettiest gun I'd ever seen and I wanted one. Bad. At the time I still had a child at home and couldn't justify even getting close to the funds needed. Then he went and bought one in 45-70 and again I was just awed at the quality and beauty of that gun. I bought my first one (.204)back in 2001 and haven't regretted owning it one day. The others have all come more recently but I am going to back off any others for now. That guy, he's still my good friend, although he now resides in Florida. I send him a picture of each one after I get home with a note that says " This is your fault " 
He laughs out loud.... and sends back "you're welcome" !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I love the 165 boattail in 06 and 300's, great round.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Its all in what critter yer want'in to kill--- 180gr silver tips are heap big elk medicine.

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

At this point I’m just gonna play around a bit and try a few different bullets and powder combinations. I have IMR-4895,IMR 3031, and ww-748. I’m using 4895 to start and will go to 3031 next. I did manage to pick up a bunch of new brass for cheap from a guy who sold his 308’s to a nonreloader. Those 180gr bullets have been sitting here for some time. The silver tip ones are old school but have done the job on elk for me in the past.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good stuff, YD. You can really rub it in with your Florida friend by sending him some pics of a big elk or deer taken with one of those fancy rigs. Heck, I'd like to see it, too!

I shouldn't have said anything about losing a gun at Ben Avery, because that drill instructor that runs surveillance in the tower there sees all. Just step over that yellow line behind the benches to find out what it's like getting a shoe out of your depository. Nobody would ever get away with anything there.

As a side note, I did lose a T/C Contender with several barrels and a custom mahogany box I made while checking targets at a public range. it was very crowded and I never knew the gun was missing until I got home to clean the guns I had taken to the range. Never got it back, although I filed a police report. I did get $400 from some NRA insurance policy and bought another one. Didn't quite cover the loss but close enough.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The last few times I was at Ben Avery there was a wait to shoot. A long wait. Joe Foss is a little better. It's gotten a bit busier since they shut down a large piece of BLM land where a lot of people went. They did that after a woman was killed by a stray bullet. It had become a cluster in recent years. I now go to a more secluded place but have thought of joining the Wickenburg gun club. 
As for seeing a downed elk...... I keep trying to get drawn but after great success years ago I don't seem to be able to draw a tag. Persistence will hopefully pay off.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes. Those dues.


----------

